# aide iPhone



## charlottebsnrd (31 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, j'aimerais m'acheter un iPhone qui me durera minimum 4 ans :
quel est le mieux entre le SE, le 7 et le 8 ? merci bcp


----------



## Dead head (31 Octobre 2017)

Cette page d'Apple devrait vous aider à faire votre choix.


----------



## charlottebsnrd (31 Octobre 2017)

merci!


----------

